

Duo, a new browser for responsive development - chrisfrees
http://helloduo.com/

======
SmileyKeith
This looks pretty awesome, I use the responsive design features in Firefox all
the time where you can view a single site in a variety of different
resolutions. But seeing them side by side like this could make for a nice
development process.

